# Am I the only one noticing this? (Jonas Brothers)



## Darkwing (Jun 16, 2009)

No, seriously.

Why is the Jonas's music all about getting girls, dating, heterosexuaility, etc.


I mean, isn't expressing heterosexuality too much a sign of denying homosexuality?


Do you think the Jonas Brothers are homosexual? If no, why, and how?


Discuss.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 16, 2009)

THE JONAS BROTHERS MAKE YOU GAY

GOD SAYS SO

IT'S A TEST


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 16, 2009)

Wait, how would you know what they sing about? You don't listen to them, _do you_?  

I sure hope not.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2009)

They have Promise Rings


----------



## Isen (Jun 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I mean, isn't expressing heterosexuality too much a sign of denying homosexuality?


This sounds like Freud's type of reasoning.  This is a bad thing.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> IT'S A TEST



^ What they said.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure at least one member is gay.

But, I was pretty shocked when I found out they were like, 20 something years old.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 16, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm pretty sure at least one member is gay.
> 
> But, I was pretty shocked when I found out they were like, 20 something years old.



WAT

Dx

eeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2009)

If you're going to listen to a manufactured band, make it one of those old bubblegum ones like The 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Wait, how would you know what they sing about? You don't listen to them, _do you_?
> 
> I sure hope not.



Oh no, their songs always pop up in the Disney channel from time to time.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Oh no, their songs always pop up in the Disney channel from time to time.



_You_ watch Disney Channel?


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jun 16, 2009)

The Jonas brothers are gay....together...as in incest....built in threesome gay.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 16, 2009)

These guys are 17, 19, and 21....What the fuck? I thought they were the Naked Brothers Band for some reason (which is an extremely disturbing name by the by for tweens).

I

What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Wait, how would you know what they sing about? You don't listen to them, _do you_?



I do. o3o Sometimes.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 16, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> _You_ watch Disney Channel?



Nah, only after midnight, because after midnight there is nothing on the other channels 

Of course there is Inuyasha on Adult Swim at 5 o' clock.

But I don't stay up all night just for 30 minutes of quality Anime.


----------



## Eleziek (Jun 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> IT'S A TEST TRAP





Molotov said:


> ^ What they said.


 
Fixed

Jonas Brothers?... *Shudders*


----------



## Furynull (Jun 16, 2009)

Why do so many people not like them? I not only not like them I hate them with a passion >:3 their music is complete garbage as well as my spelling


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 16, 2009)

why the jonas brothers even exist is beyond comprehension, that much bad music couldn't possibly exist in such a confined space without tearing the very fabric of reality apart.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 16, 2009)

Never heard their music so don't know. o.o


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 16, 2009)

They were live on the radio yesterday.
I had to turn it off, the awfulness was raping my ears.


I hate them.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatever they sing about, the Jonas Brothers are the Devil ! :evil:

They are the successor of Tokio Hotel. They are going to suck out the brains of the 12 years-old girls, raise an army of fanatic girlies and take over the world. Or maybe they just want to make money on the young people who don't know what real music is, it's also a possibility...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> No, seriously.
> 
> Why is the Jonas's music all about getting girls, dating, heterosexuaility, etc.



Because they want to get laid.  :V


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Them and Miley Cyrus are ruining music 

D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I do. o3o Sometimes.


_ You would._


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

Disney is using these guys to advertise sex to young girls. I have refrences.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Disney is using these guys to advertise sex to young girls. I have refrences.


 Like South Park!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 16, 2009)

*LOL GAY​*


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 16, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Because they want to get laid.  :V



Good point.

I would be desperate, too, to be laid if I had one of them promise rings on my finger.


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Like South Park!


You better not have trojan on my PC... cause yeah. and Apperently mickey's been doing it for years. Luckily he's now slumbering in Valhalla.......


----------



## Koray (Jun 16, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> *LOL GAY​*


OMG... I wanted to post this myself D':


----------



## Revy (Jun 16, 2009)

music is god awful...


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Wait, how would you know what they sing about? You don't listen to them, _do you_?
> 
> I sure hope not.



^This



and no, I don't. I'm not bat-shit crazy....


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 16, 2009)

I sense butthurt in this sector.....



Yeah, they're totally gay; I'd rather watch a guy take a shit for 2 hours than listen to their music.


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> I sense butthurt in this sector.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're totally gay; I'd rather watch a guy take a shit for 2 hours than listen to their music.


I'd rather be shit on for 2 hours then to listen to their music [No scat porn puns please]


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 16, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> Them and Miley Cyrus are ruining music
> 
> D:



Disney in general are ruining music. 

Hell they're so evil, they're exempt from 42 laws in the US, and nobody can be declared dead on Disney property. One of my corp members in EVE works for Disney, and apparently at one of their theme parks, a technician was working on the main pulley for a ride, and the ride started....and said technician was....well torn apart, very dead. They carried her out in bags and then she could be declared dead


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> No, seriously.
> 
> *Why is the Jonas's music all about getting girls, dating, heterosexuaility, etc.*
> 
> ...


Here's something you didn't notice: 95% of all songs are about this.


----------



## Sharpguard (Jun 16, 2009)

DISNEY CHANNEL IS A CULT

ESCAPE WITH YOUR REPRODUCTIVE ORGANS BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> ^This
> 
> 
> 
> and no, I don't. I'm not bat-shit crazy....



No, I don't listen to it, again, their songs poof up in the Disney channel (And a few other channels) from time to time during commercials.


Hey, I never said I listened to them voluntarily


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 17, 2009)

I tend to say away from the whole genre of music. All that drama crap is anoying.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Joe jonas was the gay one LOL... hey have you seen the vid about joe jonas dancing "single ladies"?


----------



## Idlewild (Jun 17, 2009)

Leostale said:


> I think Joe jonas was the gay one LOL... hey have you seen the vid about joe jonas dancing "single ladies"?



I was totally thinking about that vid! If that doesn't scream denial, I don't know what does. D:


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 17, 2009)

They are corporate whores just like Miley Cyrus and High School Musical...

Complete and utter garbage...what really annoys me I see their god awful ugly faces on the windows at the local Burger King! D:<


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 18, 2009)

Hold on to your coffee...some asshat *cough* _critic _is comparing the Jonas Brothers to the fraking _Beatles_!

The hell, internet!  You do NOT compare the Fab Four to the Twink Three!  Shame on you.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Hold on to your coffee...some asshat *cough* _critic _is comparing the Jonas Brothers to the fraking _Beatles_!
> 
> The hell, internet!  You do NOT compare the Fab Four to the Twink Three!  Shame on you.


The comparison will be apt once someone assassinates Nick Jonas.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 20, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Hold on to your coffee...some asshat *cough* _critic _is comparing the Jonas Brothers to the fraking _Beatles_!
> 
> The hell, internet!  You do NOT compare the Fab Four to the Twink Three!  Shame on you.



compare them to the Beatles is one thing, then putting them on the same level as the Beatles, and the Blues Brothers. *twitch twitch* some one is going to get a boot so far up their ass there is going to be a size 14 Wellco boot print in their mothers vagina. now for the Jonas Brothers themselves the same boot will go so far up their ass, wait no(they could get off on that), down their throat that there will be a boot print in the Disney Bio-Test Labs.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 20, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> I tend to say away from the whole genre of music. All that drama crap is anoying.



Man, I have been waiting for someone to post that.

*highpaw*


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 20, 2009)

Sharpguard said:


> DISNEY CHANNEL IS A CULT
> 
> ESCAPE WITH YOUR REPRODUCTIVE ORGANS BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE.


 OH GOD! Thanks for warning us!


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 21, 2009)

Every one of them is gay, and they're slowly turning music into shit.  If you like the Jonas Douches, you're simply a slave to the industry (shitty industry at that) and you have no taste.


----------

